# Tar remover



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

I am looking for something that I can use to remove the tar spots from my car.

I would prefer something I could spray on and then wipe off. Any suggestions? I would like it to be gentle on the wax if poss.

Also - what about insect remover.


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

I actually went out and bought 5 litres of tardis which is meant to be one of the best products. 

So you spray on and leave for a while and wipe off.

The trouble is it only removed the easiest tar.

To get the stubborn tar I had to soak a rag and go over and over it for a long time.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

How much was the 5L of tardis?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I use obsession purge, its every bit as affective as tardis but doesn't have the horrible chemical smell its a nice citrus scent 

Just spray it on and watch it dissolve the tar spots then rinse off easy as that 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I’ve used with great success AG tar remover and been very pleased with the results. 

Got some tarsus to try out and just ordered some Auto Allure tar remover to try...


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

LeeH said:


> How much was the 5L of tardis?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


About £25 quid or something but that was like 8 years ago or something.

I still have 99% of it left but postage is too much to bother selling it


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Powermaxed tar remover is very good. Similar to tardis but available in smaller sizes rather than the big 5L tub although depends how much you really want.

Stubborn tar will take a little while to remove though, even with tardis.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

mawallace said:


> I am looking for something that I can use to remove the tar spots from my car.
> 
> I would prefer something I could spray on and then wipe off. Any suggestions? I would like it to be gentle on the wax if poss.
> 
> Also - what about insect remover.


Tar removers will remove wax.


----------



## Wash monster (May 25, 2016)

I use 50 cal tar and glue easy to use and works very well


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Tardis is good. Works best on dry panels. The price quoted is about right, you might find a little variation between AS reps but not much.

Which ever one you use, invert your bottle after use and spray until the spray head is empty. Tar removers eat them for lunch and whilst not preventing failure completely, it will prolong the life of your spray head. Nothing worse than coming to use is and it just dribbles out of the trigger all over your hands.....


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

I use CarChem Tar & Glue remover.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Mikej857 said:


> I use obsession purge, its every bit as affective as tardis but doesn't have the horrible chemical smell its a nice citrus scent
> 
> Just spray it on and watch it dissolve the tar spots then rinse off easy as that
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Added bonus of Purge is thicker than the likes of Tardis so clings and does its thing.

If I could get it in larger quantities to get it to stack up financially, I'd be tempted to maybe swap from Tardis.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

MDC250 said:


> If I could get it in larger quantities to get it to stack up financially, I'd be tempted to maybe swap from Tardis.


If you want it you can get 5L for £50 including delivery by contact the seller.

I did not order it due to liking AG and Tardis in the end so I cannot go into any detail what you get container wise.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

shine247 said:


> If you want it you can get 5L for £50 including delivery by contact the seller.
> 
> I did not order it due to liking AG and Tardis in the end so I cannot go into any detail what you get container wise.


Hmm, whilst I like Purge that's too rich for my money. Tardis is half that price or was when I last bought 5 litres.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

The AA stuff works as good as any I’ve used. Bargain as well during the random crazy sales. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

dave- said:


> I actually went out and bought 5 litres of tardis which is meant to be one of the best products.
> 
> So you spray on and leave for a while and wipe off.
> 
> ...


Every spray head I've used with Tardis, even chemical resistant one's. Tardis has destroyed them all!
Used Tardis today. Tardis in a small chemical resistant plastic bottle and a heavy duty microfiber cloth. Gets the job done.


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

autosmart power hd cant just wipe off but spray on leave 30 seconds and wipe off best ive found and smells of oranges but dont drink it foul stuff


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

GSVHammer said:


> Every spray head I've used with Tardis, even chemical resistant one's. Tardis has destroyed them all!
> 
> Used Tardis today. Tardis in a small chemical resistant plastic bottle and a heavy duty microfiber cloth. Gets the job done.


The AG bottles hold up to tardis. I had some in for years that got forgotten about.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

LeeH said:


> The AA stuff works as good as any I've used. Bargain as well during the random crazy sales.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Cheers Lee :thumb:


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

dave- said:


> About £25 quid or something but that was like 8 years ago or something.
> 
> I still have 99% of it left but postage is too much to bother selling it


Where are you based mate?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Ben Gum said:


> Th issues with the sprays is that you are being sold the wrong ones. I have seen this a bunch of times - chemical resistant is not solvent resistant. The former are everywhere, the latter very uncommon. I don't think the retailers actually know the difference.


Something like this ought to be better

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/352248592706


----------



## Barney Boy (Feb 12, 2013)

As steelghost has mentioned.I use the Wurth bottle with Tardis and have no problems.


----------



## Cutmore (Aug 6, 2011)

Anyone have any experience with 'Astral Tar Kleen'?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Anybody used Valet Pro Citrus tar remover?


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

Ross said:


> Anybody used Valet Pro Citrus tar remover?


Yup!
Works great.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Needing more tar remover so was thinking to try the VP one :thumb:


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

Sorry to resurrect the thread but I'm looking for around one litre of tar remover. Can't find hard is is such a small quantity. Anyone got any ideas what I can use instead


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

mawallace said:


> Sorry to resurrect the thread but I'm looking for around one litre of tar remover. Can't find hard is is such a small quantity. Anyone got any ideas what I can use instead


Many suppliers sell their tar removers in 500ml or 1 litre sizes. Any on the forum sponsors will stock various makes.

AFAIK it is only Autosmart which has a 5 litre minimum for their tardis tar remover.

PS if you are looking for someone to split some, it helps to post your location.


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

Location updated.

Any idea where I can buy some


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/tar-bug-and-fallout-removers.html

Free delivery from PB always a bonus for small orders.

https://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product-category/snowfoam-pre-wash-liquids/tar-glue-removers/

Halfords do Autoglym tar remover


----------



## pug206 (Apr 17, 2016)

derbigofast said:


> autosmart power hd cant just wipe off but spray on leave 30 seconds and wipe off best ive found and smells of oranges but dont drink it foul stuff


Is it better than tardis


----------



## mcdonji1 (Jan 30, 2010)

Tip: Spray bottles for Tardis or similar solvent based liquids. Buy Tesco own daily shower spray 80p and use this in the shower-wife will be impressed. Wash out bottle remove label and use for Tardis. Mine has lasted for ages without destroying innards.


----------

